# Amd or Intel which 1 u will buy n why?



## sam8240 (Jun 10, 2005)

Amd or Intel which 1 u will buy n why?


----------



## quad master (Jun 10, 2005)

AMD is for Gaming.
Intel is for Video Encoding & DVD Ripping stuff

AMD is the best according to me.

I cant really explain why but the benchmarks tell the story.

Ask any PC Enthusiast what will he prefer.

I aint paid by AMD to promote it but love to tell ppl what is really worth mentioning.


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 10, 2005)

i agree with u buddy


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 10, 2005)

eva i kinda agree wid u.i'll go wid AMD.bcoz of da performace which u get in a very reasonable price.problem wid pentium is dat they bring a nu proc  and chipsets every now and then without any reason in every 6-8 months.and there loads of other thins as well.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## magnet (Jun 10, 2005)

here no doubt amd will rule....becoz we r tech guys and we believe the evidence and all..........well for intel...mostly ppl who dont understand tech terms.....it rules there..........because intel has earn a name......


----------



## mohit (Jun 11, 2005)

i will buy intel as its stable and i have neva had probs .. so y shud i change ? and its not that i am not a gamer... i am very much satisfied with my machine ...only the grafix card sux ... and amd well i would have gone for amd but it has all increased the prices of all its processors .. amd used to be cheap and value for money when it came in the market .. now as it has occupied a larger share, its becoming more n more expensive.. no doubt the perfomance is good but price also matters. see the dual cores for instance ... intel is priced in my reach and amd is well way way too expensive.


----------



## Geforce (Jun 11, 2005)

8) FORGET EEVERYTHING  8) 

 :roll: CLEAR YOUR MIND  :roll: 

 AND JUST GO AND BUY *AMD *


@sam8240

By the way which one of us should change our Avatar.
I have more posts so you change yours.


----------



## darklord (Jun 11, 2005)

> i will buy intel as its stable and i have neva had probs .. so y shud i change ?



Does that mean AMD is Unstable ? and has problems ? What kind of a reason is that ? :roll: 



> and amd well i would have gone for amd but it has all increased the prices of all its processors .. amd used to be cheap and value for money when it came in the market



Care to explain this ?
Come on man dont just make vague statements before finding out the facts.
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 939 Pin CPU = 7200/- whereas 
Intel Pentium 4 3.0 LGA 775 - 9,000/-
Intel Pentium 4 2.8 LGA 775 - 8,500/-

What does this indicate ????



> now as it has occupied a larger share, its becoming more n more expensive.. no doubt the perfomance is good but price also matters. see the dual cores for instance ... intel is priced in my reach and amd is well way way too expensive.



Huh ??? :roll: 

Dude the X2 is in a totally different league than the Intel Dual Cores.
And i guess you have forgotten that the Intel chips need a newer mobo so that the Dual cores work flawlessly.
Whereas the X2 works on current Boards based on 939 Pin Socket.

Now you only do that math to see what works out beneficial.  

Now take for example
I have a 2.8GHz LGA 775 with DDR1 board.I have money to buy the basic Dual core,
I just cant get the CPU,i need 955 based board for that,which will be minimum 12-13k,this is ofcourse over optimistic price.Then i need DDR2 RAM even if i decide to get 512MB i have to shell out min 6k for it.
Total cost involved -
Intel Pentium D 820 i guess,dont remember - 313$ [am i right ?] = 14,00/-
Asus 955 Board - 225 $ = 10,000
512MB DDR2 - 6000

Total - 30,000/-

Now consider this scenario-
i have Asus A8N SLI Deluxe mobo with 3000+ 939 cpu with 1 GB DDR400
Now i have money to get Basic X2 that is 4200+ which costs approx 538$
Which is approx  23,672/- 
I get the chip ,install on the board,update BIOS and my system is up and running flawlessly.

Decde for yourself what is cheaper.


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 11, 2005)

good explation dark


----------



## sam8240 (Jun 11, 2005)

this is a topic where noone will give you an honest answer. all amd users will say amds are better and all the intel users say intels are better. i dont see what the big deal is none of us is gettin paid to promote these companies so why stress it. use what you wanna use and thats it. they both have fast expensive chips as well as cheaper slower ones. overall amd is lower in price than intel counterpart


----------



## quad master (Jun 11, 2005)

Darky , gr8 answer there bro.

But if AMD is better then whats wrong in saying it.
Also have a look at the polls , so many ppl
are not nuts here to vote for AMD.

Also have had a look at many forums , where 
AMD Vs Intel Polls were conducted and AMD 
wins Hands down.


----------



## mohit (Jun 11, 2005)

@darklord
see if i wanna buy a completely new rig the maths will be as follows for amd and intel

INTEL DUAL CORE

Intel Pentium d 820 - 13,000/-
ASUS 955 board - 10,000/-
512 MB DDR2 - 6,000/-

TOTAL - 29,000/-

AMD X2

4200+ - 24,000/-
ASUS A8N-E - 8,000/-
512 MB DDR 400 MHZ - 3000/-

TOTAL - 35,000/-

see now which is priced cheaper ... i totally agree that the 4200+ is in a league of its own but dude the price matters. maybe not for all but for some it sure does.

only thing i dont like is intel's every 6 month change in sockets and chipsets 
 ... else i am very much satisfied with the perfomance and experience.


----------



## darklord (Jun 11, 2005)

But you are missing the bigger picture here.
WHy would someone buy a Dual Core CPU ???

TO get superior performance,which Intel aint providing and AMD is doing so very well infact more than expected.

I am certainly not interested in getting Intel Dual Core just to see a screenshot and say hurrah i have 2 cores running in my system....sorry no.

Also what about the temperature issue ?

The Intel Smithfield has 2 Prescott cores running in a chip whereas the AMD has either 2 Venice or 2 San Diegos doing duty and they run cooler too.

So?????
What do you ahve to say now ?


----------



## magnet (Jun 11, 2005)

mohit and dark  both looks  correct on their stand........mohit has a point while buying new rig intel wins(my view::::that only intel wants......they  r knowing they lossing t the market so they kept the dual core price less)....................well dark too is right(my view:::most ppl upgrade comps.....new rig if only they can afford or old gone down).....

my conclusion::::but i guess....cpu on its alone doesnt count unless u hav the boards......and the rams......intel  cunnigly placed the price down for cpu....but they   earn it in mobos....tomm some new tech will come...and u will c  intel comming up with say  965 chipsets.....and that facility 955 doesnt have....
     according to me performance wise both r good......intel never gav me prob  but amd did(actually smps  was the fault)...but being a tech guy i cant fool myself.......that only i can say...so i went with amd...


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 11, 2005)

hey man the tests and reviews say it all. amd is better than intel. i go for amd.i myself own a 64 3000+. btw amd is smarter too. as the cpus are 64 bit therefore amd users will not need to to upgrade for longhorn. whereas intel would have to.


----------



## mohit (Jun 12, 2005)

@darklord
ya intel's prescott core is having probs with the heating issue .. but i hope they get it resolved this time. amd also had heating issues with the athlons which they resolved with time , i hope the same for intel. see perfomance wise amd is surely better but then not everybody wants to spend so much. also ddr2 rates will go down further surely in some time and then the intel setup will become even cheaper.


----------



## magnet (Jun 12, 2005)

mohit according to me  ddr2 will only get cheaper when ddr 3 comes.....amd wont b introducing ddr2 mobos.......so intel will try to cash on it................


----------



## djmykey (Jun 12, 2005)

I want a new comp but wont up my machine now coz rates are fluctuating like voltage man now. Anyways also lotsa new standards r coming out so I dont want to be left out in the cold with an outdated pc once more. Thats why will wait for some time and then buy an *AMD*. I believe darky will help me


----------



## magnet (Jun 12, 2005)

dj.......the prices will keep on fluctuating even after 3,6,9,12 months...if its urgent go 4 it.....otherwise waiting for setting price wont help...no doubt it will come down...but at the  same time some new procc will come and then ull think this cheap  rig doesnt have the new system features....and again ull wait....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 12, 2005)

Which one?
AMD

Why?
Best Price to Performance
Big fan of nVidia chipset mobo's
Run cooler and overclock better than current generation Intels

-Keith


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 12, 2005)

i say AMD coz its best suitable for gaming . Intel is good for multitask and softwares for graphic editing .


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 13, 2005)

are there r ne other gud pci-ex mobos for amd in the price range of the msi rs480-m2?


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 13, 2005)

Price......... performance....... all gooood in AMD......... 8)  8)  8)


----------



## e-freak (Jun 13, 2005)

AMD 64 anytime! I already have one!


----------



## imjimmy (Jun 15, 2005)

> Intel is good for multitask and softwares for graphic editing .



That is definitely true. I have seen people with Intel processors and mobo's who are burning CD's. Encoding Divx from DVD's,surfing the net using photoshop and listening to mp3's simultaneously - without any problems at all..

People always say that Intel's are better for multitasking..

So for a home user who does no gaming.. I guess Intel might have the edge..especially when the price differential b/w intel and AMD Setups is not too much..(1-2K at best)

I remember a few years ago..AMD was really really cheap.. not any more, though..


----------



## Prajith (Jun 16, 2005)

hey whatever u guys decide i am with AMD.

I am going to dispose off my P4 2.8 HT, it runs as if it is heater & not a processor and the processor fan makes so much whinning noise  as if it is some propeller plane going for a take off.

For u guys who havent seen the AMD64 it runs so quiet and cool that u dont even realise that the fan is running, and in perormance i dont want to shame AMD by comparing it to Intel.

and **** off all of you who say that AMD runs hotter than Intel

Intel is now really Idiot Inside


----------

